# It was horrifying



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

I motioned for her to glance into the pit. She looked in and looked back at me. 

I said "ma'am, of all the types of liquid that could find their way into the pit, none are yellow or green."

She looked at the video games and weight lifting equipment. In the unfinished basement. I could see the pieces coming together as she realized that, for all the time her boys spend down there, they never seem to emerge, in what would be a normal interval, to use the facilities. 

Her gaze fell back to me and on my countenance, she could see the confirmation that, in fact, yes. Her boys are truly disgusting.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I wouldn't say horrifying... I'd say worth every look on Mom's face!

Sewer smell call, and a low water table... right?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

that is not so bad.....
just a bunch of kids pissing in a sump pump pit..

the sewage pits full to the top are the ones that I dread
the most...and any more I give them a stiff estimate before
I even leave my office.... No sir , I dont repair , I only replace them
and its a minimum of $1400 . PLEASE feel free to call around for 
a competitive estimate.....


put a pair of long rubber gloves on and go for it.....:laughing:......


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> that is not so bad.....
> just a bunch of kids pissing in a sump pump pit..
> 
> the sewage pits full to the top are the ones that I dread
> ...


... Get on the commercial side, how about a 16' deep out with a submersible with a broken chain that needs to be pulled...


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> ... Get on the commercial side, how about a 16' deep out with a submersible with a broken chain that needs to be pulled...


That's when the pipe with a hook on the end gets made out of whatever you can find in the truck. I, on principal, will not go in those types of tanks. Last company I worked for had a few septic lift stations they would deal with. I always sent the helper down there with the suit and instructions. Told him it was a good learning experience. And it was, taught him that being the guy with no experience sucked.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

bct p&h said:


> That's when the pipe with a hook on the end gets made out of whatever you can find in the truck. I, on principal, will not go in those types of tanks. Last company I worked for had a few septic lift stations they would deal with. I always sent the helper down there with the suit and instructions. Told him it was a good learning experience. And it was, taught him that being the guy with no experience sucked.


That right there be the truth!!!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Flyout95 said:


> ... Get on the commercial side, how about a 16' deep out with a submersible with a broken chain that needs to be pulled...




that kind of god awful commercial work with the chains and lifters to get those grinder monsters out of the hole is a level of plumbing I dont care to ever touch...

I got a 7 foot deep x36 in round pit in my back yard with a 3/4 hp zoeller shark grinder in the bottom of it pumping my families funk up to the top of the hill and into the sewer..... there is no pressure on the system as it only pumps up maybe a foot or so before it levels off and falls into the sewer.... 

I put a ladder inside the pit and I dread the day I am gonna have to take a dive down in that thing when the pump finally fails... the whole thing is something I rigged up with a zoeller 3/4 shark grinder pump..

this winter during a blizzard the alarm went off for a minute but it seemed to correct itself before things got serious..and ugly.







[/SIZE].


----------

